# Eircom mail not working



## anatasha

Hi ..Is anyone else experiencing problems with their email since eircom have migrated people to their new webmail.I have BT broadband and use entourage as my mail client on mac ,i have gone in and  changed the incoming account settings as recommended .I am receiving mails with no difficulty but cant send any mails.Can anyone help.?
Thanks
i was getting spamhaus error message with my IP address.I went onto their website and found out i need to turn on smpt authentication.Cant seem to do this,Please note..my understanding of these issues is really basic.Am i making much sense?


----------



## Towger

anatasha said:


> Can anyone help.?


 
No, you cannot send mail through Eircom's servers from outside their network, unless you use webmail. Try changing your outgoing mail server to BT's one.


----------



## anatasha

Try changing your outgoing mail server to BT's one.

I have done that i.e mail.iol.ie
still no joy .Error message coming up as follows- 17897

Authentication failed because Entourage doesn't support any of the available authentication methods.


----------



## sfag

it happend to me too. I gave up on it. Open up an gmail account and you can send from it. 
You can add your gmail account to your outlook express accounts. This way you can send from one and still receive from your old one. Pain in the butt though.


----------



## hm2605

Check the smtp settings, In Entourage - Tools Menu - Accounts - Account Settings - STMP server "click here for advanced sending options"  - 

Ensure that "Smtp service requires secure socket layer (SSL)" is NOT ticked. 
Ensure that "Smtp server requires Authenification" Is NOT ticked.

**Sorry just seen your not using eircom as your ISP, I'm not sure about IOL but Eircom don't use authenification and SSL, mind me no harm testing with them on and off*


----------



## Lollix

I'm no expert on IT, but I changed the settings to webmail as directed and I hit the same problem as you. I then changed back the outgoing mail settings to what they were before and left the incoming mail settings at the new setting. Everything now works fine.
Hope all that made sense!


----------



## anatasha

Just an update for anyone experiencing same difficulties...sending mail not a problem now with iol for sending mail and webmail for incoming...it must have been a problem with the system in transition with eircom..all fixed now.Thanks all for input


----------



## 26cb

The SMTP ( Outgoing ) should be mail1.eircom.net as far as I know


----------



## biddy

I wish they hadnt changed because it seems to be worse now than ever and I am with eircom


----------



## LadyJane

26cb said:


> The SMTP ( Outgoing ) should be mail1.eircom.net as far as I know


 
I had the same problem but tried the suggestion above and it sorted it out.


----------



## Dropout

Im with digiweb and I changed my smtp outgoing to smtp.digiweb.ie and its working perfect.


----------



## FredBloggs

I too am with BT and use eircom.net.  I had loads of problems a few months ago when I was changed to the new system - it worked then it didn't then it did.  All well now.  But can anyone tell me are they still rolling out the changes.  I've a friend also on BT with eircom.net and he is still on the old eircom.net.


----------



## lou2

"The SMTP ( Outgoing ) should be mail1.eircom.net as far as I know"

Anyone know what the incoming mail server should be? I am trying to get eircom webmail on my iphone but since it changed over to the new system I can't get it and I don't know where i'm going wrong. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Dearg Doom

The incoming server should be mail.eircom.net (or mail1.eircom.net or mail2.eircom.net - they all resolve to the same IP). The outgoing server should be your ISP's SMTP server.


----------



## Square Mile

Hello

Eircom mail settings

Inbound - webmail.eircom.net
Outbound - ISP's SMTP server

SM


----------



## Hurling Fan

I use an eircom.net email address and send and receive email from the eircom.net website (do not use outlook express etc).  Anyway, some of the mails I send go out okay and some record that they've gone but the people they're for never receive them.

Can anyone help me??


----------



## Technologist

Hurling Fan said:


> I use an eircom.net email address and send and receive email from the eircom.net website (do not use outlook express etc).  Anyway, some of the mails I send go out okay and some record that they've gone but the people they're for never receive them. Can anyone help me??


It's possible that some service providers have blacklisted Eircom as until they got more strict about their mail relay, they were being used to send spam.

Other possibility is that your mail 'looked' like spam and got filtered by your friend's mail server. Make sure to have a proper subject in the message and don't start with 'Dear friend'.....


----------



## uncorked

I have a problem that my eircom e-mail account (since the whole thing changed) does not automatically save my sent e-mails.  I know that I can save in drafts but as I don't always remember to do this can I change some setting so that it will automatically save them.  I don't want to do it through outlook express.

Cheers


----------



## evey

Hi Ive done what told with changing incoming mail to smtp.digiweb.ie and kept incoming as mail1.eircom.net but now i cant send email at all ..what am i doing wrong?hope you can help.thanks Eve


----------



## paddyc

evey said:


> Hi Ive done what told with changing incoming mail to smtp.digiweb.ie and kept incoming as mail1.eircom.net but now i cant send email at all ..what am i doing wrong?hope you can help.thanks Eve


 
Outgoing mail server should be the smtp.digiweb.ie assuming your connectivity is with digiweb, incomming would be mail1.eircom.net assuming you ar eusing an eircom.net email address


----------

